# Swallowtail



## The Barbarian (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Antarctican (Sep 10, 2017)

Lovely shot!


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Sep 10, 2017)

That's nice, well done.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 10, 2017)

The lighting is great in this.


----------

